# Icy Mango? Slick E-Liquid Mango Style



## Jmpb (28/9/20)

Hello all!

Looking for a nice mango recipe that is similar to Slick E-Liquid Mango.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/9/20)

Jmpb said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Looking for a nice mango recipe that is similar to Slick E-Liquid Mango.


I'll be able to tell you in about a weeks time what the Drip Hacks Cryo Mango one shot is like... mixed a batch end of last week... best I can do on that front for now, but first impressions are that it's real good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ugi (28/9/20)

I dont have a slick recipe. . But i do have a bottle of slick mango thats yours if you want it. Pm im in Durban.
Can tide you over till you find that recipe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (28/9/20)

Ugi said:


> I dont have a slick recipe. . But i do have a bottle of slick mango thats yours if you want it. Pm im in Durban.
> Can tide you over till you find that recipe


Awesome

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (6/12/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I'll be able to tell you in about a weeks time what the Drip Hacks Cryo Mango one shot is like... mixed a batch end of last week... best I can do on that front for now, but first impressions are that it's real good!


Bump

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/12/20)

If you like it super icy chilled, this borders brainfreeze!

Cold in, cold out, too afraid to fart as its gonna freeze my jockstrap too!

But tasty Mango! Ripe succulent mango flavor! After the 3rd hit the ice subsides a bit and the mango pops. Let it stand for a minute before you try it again, and it gets better the second time around. Won't call it an ADV, but it is a refreshing in between flavor.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Resistance (6/12/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> If you like it super icy chilled, this borders brainfreeze!
> 
> Cold in, cold out, too afraid to fart as its gonna freeze my jockstrap too!
> 
> But tasty Mango! Ripe succulent mango flavor! After the 3rd hit the ice subsides a bit and the mango pops. Let it stand for a minute before you try it again, and it gets better the second time around. Won't call it an ADV, but it is a refreshing in between flavor.



Ok I just looked up mango and was going to mix my own thing. Saw the mango crack has the same concentrates I got except for the papaya.
I was going to mix my own recipe anyways so it doesn't bother me too much. Although if I had the papaya I would have made a 100ml test natch

Reactions: Like 1


----------

